
MinimaLT: Minimal-Latency Networking Through Better Security (2013) [pdf] - jobstijl
https://cr.yp.to/tcpip/minimalt-20131031.pdf
======
dang
Small threads from 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8340389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8340389)

and 2013:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5755539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5755539)

~~~
jonnytran
The recent thread titled "The world in which IPv6 was a good design (2017)" is
also relevant:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20167686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20167686)

------
vinay_ys
After reading first couple of paragraph of this paper, Wireguard
([https://www.wireguard.com](https://www.wireguard.com)) comes to mind. Then,
they mentioned a research OS called Ethos (which seems to be defunct now). Did
they figure out a more mainstream implementation?

------
beagle3
I found this[0] implementation that does not require replacing the entire OS
with Ethos, but I haven't yet tried it and cannot vouch for it.

[0] [https://github.com/nimbus-network/minimalt](https://github.com/nimbus-
network/minimalt)

